# Lobotomy: Great new horror themed game - kickstarter



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys this new Horror themed board game is currently being kickstarted. The premise is that you're patients of a mental asylum and you're fighting your way through monsters to escape the hospital.

Lobotomy


----------

